# Getting your gelding to drop for sheath cleaning?



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

He doesn't drop unless no one is there to see hes very shy haha. I want to make sure I can clean his sheath but I can't get him to drop! Any tricks?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Some horses just don't like to drop. To get everything you need to reach your hand in there...

Here:
http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Vets are really good at this task!
That's why they get paid the big bucks. : )


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, but assuming your horse is at all cooperative I think it's best if you learn (maybe from a vet) to do it yourself. Gross, but not difficult and much cheaper!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I think any horse owner should be able to do as much for themselves as possible. Some boys are agreeable to this procedure, and some are not without a sedative. Having a vet out the first time seems like a safe plan. He can show the owner just what to do, and what product to use, plus he can sedate the horse if necessary. At the very least it would be good to have a person there who has had experience doing this.
Lucky are the owners with a horse who doesn't mind this.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You don't need to get the horse to drop to give them a thorough cleaning, you just have to be willing to get elbow-deep in there LOL. I've got 2 that absolutely will not drop and I'm not about to pay a vet $100 to sedate them whenever they need cleaned. So long as you're gentle and take things slow, you can get the bean and clear off much of the gunk from out of their hidey-hole.


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

I found when my vet did his sheath they did a really crap job and he was fussy/kicking even with some sedation from getting his teeth floated. 

Warm water and an older clean tube sock with ivory soap seems to work best for me and he is weirdly into it now and starts nickering when he sees the sock.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Oh my gosh, that's funny xD

EDIT-I'll add in that my vet does my gelding's. Just had to say how funny that was... bahaha


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup if they don't drop, you just gotta get up there and get an arm full!  If your horse will allow you to do that, get some type of lubricant which will make it easier on both of you, they sell horse sheath cleaners. If you've never done it before, have someone there to guide you for sure!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

At the risk of going into TMI territory, I just buy human water based lubricant to use, but I always order online because I get weird looks if I walk into a store and buy an industrial sized bottle LOL.

I like this stuff. It's cheap but it works well, and if your horse is unwelcoming to the hose in that area, water based lube is the only way to go.

EDIT: What the heck Amazon? Links aren't working at all :?

I'll try again.... Okay, still not working, but if you do a search for Passion Lubes natural in 34 oz, you'll find it on amazon.


----------

